# Braveheart



## tahnak

A beautiful composition by James Horner


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Hope you enjoy my arrangement and performance of 'The Secret Wedding' by James Horner.


----------



## Edward Elgar

This is one of James Horner's more accomplished scores. Aliens is the best film he's written for, but the Braveheart score I think is superior to the Aliens score. Full of melodic interest and evocations of Scotland.


----------

